# coming home device



## drailog (Jan 25, 2008)

i see that all nissans show that they have a coming home device... what the heck is it???


----------



## OchnofConcrete (Jan 7, 2008)

eff if i know...
sounds exactly like what is sounds like...

the lowjack??? letting itself know it's near it's home residence???

dunno... i know walmart and other big manufactures are starting to put low output RF devices on everything... to keep track of theft... and for the store to automatically order product... 


maybe... dunno... look at the FSM. not the $30 autozone one, the 600 dealership one... you can luck out sometimes and get the dealer to print off pages you need, but don't waste those times you get the print out on idle speculation... save it for times you need torque specs or assembly procedures... maybe you can luck out and find a FSM online for free?? dunno, got mine for free online, but you're talking about THE 240... so many ppl have worked on them and modded them that the communities are large...


----------



## Calimoxo2 (Jan 25, 2005)

Is it HomeLink...on the mirror? On mine I have the garage door on one button and if I want I can buy modules to plug into lights..or anything and I can turn them on-off when I get home or leave...

https://secure.homelink.com/secure/shop.taf


----------



## OchnofConcrete (Jan 7, 2008)

i was actually thinking it might be that too.. 

with all the creature comforts coming out in vehicle nowadays... it's most likely a full-on realization *through the GPS* of when you're nearing home.

that a way you can have light come on automatically at your home when you pull onto your street. or it could be a way of it lowering the lowjack status. or it could be shutting down the onstar/gps/other stuff that's connected to satellite when you near your home because you're not needing it anymore...

hell, most likely it's all that crap and more put together in some auxillary ecu. *shrugs* only the dealer tech and the FSM would know... unless you're lucky enough to have a phone number to a japanese nissan technical engineer.. and if you do. HOOK ME UP! LOL... i'd love to be able to go direct to the eggheads for questions.

i hate middle men. heh.


----------



## OchnofConcrete (Jan 7, 2008)

nother possibility is that the entire system is readying to be shut off... almost like a shutdown sequence for higher up ecu thought processing... so that instead of just a quick shutdown of the entire system.... *like turning your computer off without shutting down* ....it actually goes through shutting down engine programs before you turn off the key...????? never know


----------



## OchnofConcrete (Jan 7, 2008)

i know my 240 doesn't have one. lol
my car's just run, go fast, stop. ;]


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

All Nissans? I suppose you mean NEW Nissans.


----------



## OchnofConcrete (Jan 7, 2008)

lol, right. that's what i love about my car.. i can do whatever i need to it without worrying about effin up some super technical software.. that's another thing that sucks about all the creature comforts coming out.. it basically make it impossible for the normal human being that doesn't have $300,000 worth of equipment, to be able to work on his/her car.


----------



## drailog (Jan 25, 2008)

thanks for the help... Rick


----------



## OchnofConcrete (Jan 7, 2008)

was it the lights and garage door then?


----------



## griffinmatt (Mar 6, 2007)

OchnofConcrete said:


> was it the lights and garage door then?


No, its not a "coming home device" and it doesn't know when you are near your house through gps nor does it shut anything down before you turn off the engine. Every computer on board is designed to just turn off when you turn off your key, there is no shutdown sequence like your home pc. I'm an electrical engineer. Those computers can all power off safely with everything else. 

Its just some buttons you can program for your garage doors, or you can buy the boxes to turn on lights in your house. You can throw away your garage door opener, and you don't have to worry about changing the battery.


----------



## OchnofConcrete (Jan 7, 2008)

ah... lol makes sense.


----------

